

Using embedded media previews to get around Twitter's 140 char limit: TwitPNG - mrasmus
http://twitpng.mrasm.us/

======
mrasmus
I made a proof-of-concept tool that's basically TwitLonger but renders the
excess as an image -- basically, it takes advantage of Twitter's new in-line
media previews to "break" the 140-character limit. The images show up as
previews in the timeline for people who use the browser interface, thus
cluttering up the timeline even more than if they'd just let users tweet
longer tweets. Mostly made as a joke, though it turned into something that's
almost kinda-useful. Please enjoy.

